# Ford 2120



## garyll (Apr 14, 2012)

Ford 2120 tractor - replaced neutral start switch on HSS shifter, safety relay. New battery. Starter and solenoid tested good and brushes checked. All lights on dash work with key on. When turning key to start position, dash lights dim, but does not turn over. It will start with key in on position and jumping solenoid. Any clues??


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

You have a high resistance connection somewhere in your starting circuit. Most likely a bad keyswitch. Clean all the connections in the starting circuit. Bypass the safety switch to ensure it isn't the problem. Also try putting a jumper from the battery to the small solenoid terminal, to ensure that the solenoid is functioning correctly.


----------



## garyll (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks. I actually found the problem - there was a second neutral start switch (for the PTO) on the side of the transmission case towards the rear of the tractor. Jumped around it and the tractor cranks. Replacing the switch today.


----------



## Harry7 (Oct 19, 2015)

transmission fluid leak underneath


----------



## Rodney Checkalski (2 mo ago)

How do I get at the PTO safety switch on a NH2120?


----------

